# DNR seeks tips in two wolf poaching cases in Mackinac and Schoolcraft counties; rewar



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*DNR seeks tips in two wolf poaching cases in Mackinac and Schoolcraft counties; reward offered*

Contact: <a href="http://redirect.viglink.com?key=11fe087258b6fc0532a5ccfc924805c0&u=mailto%3Amunsonbadinid%40michigan.gov">Debbie Munson Badini, 906-226-1352 or Lt. Skip Hagy, 906-293-5131, ext. 4100
Agency: Natural ResourcesDec. 4, 2014

Michigan Department of Natural Resources conservation officers are seeking information on two separate wolf poaching cases that recently occurred in in Mackinac and Schoolcraft counties in the Upper Peninsula.

The first case occurred near the Mackinac-Luce county line close to M-117 southwest of Newberry. The wolf was found near County Road 468 in Lakefield Township Nov. 26 and died of a gunshot wound as determined through a forensic examination. The wolf had been killed at another location and transported to where it was dumped.

The second poaching occurred in Schoolcraft County near Gulliver in Doyle Township. In this case, a wolf, which was part of a wildlife study, was killed and the tracking collar was removed and disposed of. Evidence of this poaching was also located Nov. 26.

A reward is being offered for information that leads to the arrest of the subject or subjects involved. Anyone with any possible information on these cases is asked to call the Report All Poaching Hotline at 800-292-7800, 24 hours a day, seven days a week, or to contact their local DNR office or conservation officer. Information may be left anonymously. Callers may remain anonymous and still be eligible to receive a reward.

The maximum penalty for poaching a wolf is 90 days in jail or a fine of up to $1,000, or both, plus reimbursement of $1,500 to the state for the animal. Poaching convictions also usually include a suspension of hunting privileges for a period of four years.

Wolves are a protected species in Michigan and cannot legally be killed except in the defense of life. For more information on wolves in Michigan, go to www.michigan.gov/wolves.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.












More...


----------



## rwbaker (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice .


----------



## whatever (Jan 13, 2011)

kinda figured those yoopers would have their wolf season either way. Gotta love those people. Just put thse two on the quota they never met from last years hunt and leave it be. :evil:


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

They were probably shot mistakenly. More than likely it was by residents of the LP thinking they were Cougars.


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

What color are those collars?


----------

